# 2.5L turbo kit [email protected]!!



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

I am selling a pieced together kit that i have done by myself with all top name parts, I really REALLY love this thing but need some more money in my life therefore i decided to sell it . I have over 6k into this setup and would love to see it rip on another 2.5 so here is the list.....

C2 motorsports T3 flanged turbo manifold
Precision 5757 turbocharger with billet CEA compressor wheel
Tial 38mm wastegate with 4lb spring(Atmospheric Dump)
3" turbo back exhaust custom made by Mandrel Bend in Pasadena MD....with extra bung for wideband 02 sensor
Bosch 550cc injectors and pigtails *SOLD*
C2 motorsports SRI
Tial Q BOV _*SOLD*_
Custom intercooler piping with front mount *SOLD*
Steel braided oil line _*SOLD*_
United Motorsports Turbo Tune
New south boost gauge with steering column mount _*​SOLD*_

i KNOWITS THE WRONG FORUM BUT FIGURED ID LET YOU GUYS KNOW!!!!!!!!!!

I also have some extra parts that will come with the kit.....
Integrated Rods new in box with 20mm wrist pin 
Low comp JE pistons, Used (they came out of NGP's first turbo rabbit,m would need new rings for them)
Head spacer with timing chain with 1/2 link added 

I have had the kit on with zero problems now for a little over 10k miles. the injectors max out at around 12-14 psi all you would need was a clutch to turn the boost up.

PLEASE DO NOT HESITATE TO CALL OR TEXT ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS!!
i am very open and will entertain all reasonable offers. I would like to get 4500 for everything and thats a very good deal for this kit that has better quality parts than the c2 kit. Plus all the extras!

Call/Text at 443 844 8370 for pictures and anymore info you need


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

If you change your mind about parting it out send me a pm

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

If you get no traction on the kit complete, I would be interested in the rods and pistons. Technically you wouldnt want to run both the headspacer and low comp pistons. It's an either/or scenario. 

Just putting it out there. GLWS, seems like a good setup!


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Sent you a PM! Wicked interested, assuming the hardware is all in good shape


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

Bumpp


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

i want the manifold if you sell


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

May part out pm me offers!!


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

bumpp PARTING OUT ALL I NEED IS STOCK RABBIT EXHAUST!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Got one sitting in my basement, not really trying to ship it though. Ill give you a good deal if you come get it though.


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

BUMP parting everything out give me a text or PM


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Interested in the injectors.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

wanted manifold


----------



## denyle (Jan 28, 2004)

How much for the sri


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

bump


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

bump parting all items out PLZ SEND A TEXT much easier to reply and send pictures 443 844 8370


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

Bump everything is OBO


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

bump some items sold come get the rest!!


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

exhaust and sri plus injectors still for sale!!!


----------



## GoliathRage (Dec 12, 2013)

How much for Sri?


----------



## AndrewShutter (Jun 23, 2012)

Interested in the SRI if you still have it.


----------

